# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  PPP Final Poll: Mark Sanford leads 47-46! Race could go either way!

## wormyguy

*UPDATE:
*
SC-1 could go either way...Mark Sanford leads final poll 47-46...10 pt reversal in 2 weeks...Pelosi approval in the district is 24/61

https://twitter.com/ppppolls

----------


## Spoa

Hooray! And today, Tea Party Express will be holding a rally for Sanford. Praying and hoping for a win in SC 1 on Tuesday.

----------


## Lucille

@ppppolls Nationalizing the race is helping Sanford move the focus off of him and toward national D's and that's why it's closing

@ppppolls Voters still dislike Sanford, but we're asking them who they like better between Sanford and Pelosi, and Sanford and Obama, and it's Sanford

@ppppolls We are seeing a very different picture in SC-1 from 2 weeks ago- close race with things moving in Sanford's direction

----------


## FSP-Rebel

We should hold a celebration here on Tuesday night when he wins and have a minibomb for Gunny. At least that's what I aim to do.

----------


## torchbearer

> We should hold a celebration here on Tuesday night when he wins and have a minibomb for Gunny. At least that's what I aim to do.


great idea!
hoorah for the carolinas!

----------


## Brett85

I hope that Sanford doesn't end up being like Kerry Bentivilio.  I'm not convinced that Sanford is all that great yet.  I'll just have to see what he votes like if he makes it back to the house.  I certainly want him to win on Tuesday, but I don't know if he'll end up being much better than the average Republican in the house.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We should hold a celebration here on Tuesday night when he wins and have a minibomb for Gunny. At least that's what I aim to do.


That's a great idea actually!  Election nights with live results rolling in are always a blast with everyone chiming in and posting so quickly that I can't keep up reading it.  Love those threads.

----------


## Adrock

I wonder if the Democrats rushing in early with the calvary and half a million dollars worth of ads actually backfired. It probably helped Sanford nationalize the race and activate the district Republicans at the same time.

----------


## torchbearer

> I wonder if the Democrats rushing in early with the calvary and half a million dollars worth of ads actually backfired. It probably helped Sanford nationalize the race and activate the district Republicans at the same time.


we should use this as a lesson when funding a republican candidate in a blue district. too much outside money, too quick, maybe activate the partisans.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I hope that Sanford doesn't end up being like Kerry Bentivilio.  I'm not convinced that Sanford is all that great yet.  I'll just have to see what he votes like if he makes it back to the house.  I certainly want him to win on Tuesday, but I don't know if he'll end up being much better than the average Republican in the house.


Are you in a funk or something?  Your posts are fast becoming a perpetual black cloud of negativity.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I hope that Sanford doesn't end up being like Kerry Bentivilio.  I'm not convinced that Sanford is all that great yet.  I'll just have to see what he votes like if he makes it back to the house.  I certainly want him to win on Tuesday, but I don't know if he'll end up being much better than the average Republican in the house.


KB was a grasshopper and very amateur at that. Sanford has proven that he can be a good ally of our camp even if he doesn't vote identical on all things as Ron did, it would still be a huge step up and he can occupy that seat as long as he wants. KB, however, is clearly no libertarian but he's better than average as a conservative which is better than what McCotter was. He just needs some time to find himself and grow a pair but unfortunately for him, his days may be numbered.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford was right up there with RP. He probably won't be far off from Amash and Massie. Maybe in Radel/Yoho/Labrador type territory.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> we should use this as a lesson when funding a republican candidate in a blue district. too much outside money, too quick, maybe activate the partisans.


The vultures started circling thinking Sanford would be easy pickins by their harpy demigod Pelosi.  They were wrong.

----------


## Brett85

> Are you in a funk or something?  Your posts are fast becoming a perpetual black cloud of negativity.


I'm just asking why I'm supposed to be so excited about Mark Sanford.  I haven't seen anyone present any evidence that he'll vote with Amash, Massie, Yoho, Broun, Stockman, etc.  I guess we're just supposed to take Jack Hunter's word for it.

----------


## Adrock

> we should use this as a lesson when funding a republican candidate in a blue district. too much outside money, too quick, maybe activate the partisans.


That is true. Outside money is alright if less noticeable (Direct Campaign donations). The early polling showing her ahead, plus the DCC coming in loudly with ads wasn't too smart. It would have been better for the Democrats to fly her under the radar as long as possible. Seems like she may have peaked too early. We will see what happens Tuesday. It will be a bumpy ride still.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> KB was a grasshopper and very amateur at that. Sanford has proven that he can be a good ally of our camp even if he doesn't vote identical on all things as Ron did, it would still be a huge step up and he can occupy that seat as long as he wants. KB, however, is clearly no libertarian but he's better than average as a conservative which is better than what McCotter was. He just needs some time to find himself and grow a pair but unfortunately for him, his days may be numbered.


I concur with this assessment.  We're gonna win some and lose some, that's life.  Some of our guys will turn out better than we expect (Cruz) and other will disappoint us (Kerry).  Kerry might be out of political capital before he finds himself.  I still think he means well, but he fell ass backwards into that seat and its really beginning to show what an amateur he is at this game.

----------


## Brett85

> KB was a grasshopper and very amateur at that. Sanford has proven that he can be a good ally of our camp even if he doesn't vote identical on all things as Ron did, it would still be a huge step up and he can occupy that seat as long as he wants. KB, however, is clearly no libertarian but he's better than average as a conservative which is better than what McCotter was. He just needs some time to find himself and grow a pair but unfortunately for him, his days may be numbered.


Yeah, Bentivilio is probably better than the average conservative in the house.  He did vote against CISPA and co-sponsored the industrial hemp legislation.  But, overall his voting record hasn't been very similar to Amash and Massie.  I recall him voting in favor of some spending bills he shouldn't have voted for.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I'm just asking why I'm supposed to be so excited about Mark Sanford.  I haven't seen anyone present any evidence that he'll vote with Amash, Massie, Yoho, Broun, Stockman, etc.  I guess we're just supposed to take Jack Hunter's word for it.


How do you think Colbert Busch will vote?  I don't take anyone's word, I take a rather clinical and calculating approach to these matters.  Who will advance the cause of liberty down the field more, Sanford or Colbert Busch?  Because, regardless of whatever thoughts you preoccupy yourself with from now until election night, one thing is certain, one of them WILL be the next representative from that district; and winning this has nationally ramifications beyond a mere House seat.  This is trend setting and validates the Pauls and us to a certain degree.  

I'll take my chances with Sanford to move liberty closer to the end zone instead of handing it over to the enemies of liberty without a fight.

----------


## Brett85

> How do you think Colbert Busch will vote?  I don't take anyone's word, I take a rather clinical and calculating approach to these matters.  Who will advance the cause of liberty down the field more, Sanford or Colbert Busch?


I said that I would prefer that Sanford win the race.  I would vote for him if I lived in this district.  Generally speaking the Republican candidate is almost always better than the Democrat candidate.  But, I have a much higher criteria when it comes to actually donating to and actively supporting candidates.  I haven't really seen much evidence that Sanford is a Constitutional Conservative type candidate.  I'm not saying that he isn't, just that I haven't seen much evidence.  He does seem to be slightly better on foreign policy issues than the average Republican, since he supports ending the travel ban to Cuba and voted with Ron against an Iraq resolution.  But, I really have no idea how he'll vote on things like the Patriot Act, warrantless wiretapping, CISPA, SOPA, etc.  I just don't know much about him and how he'll vote.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Yeah, Bentivilio is probably better than the average conservative in the house.  He did vote against CISPA and co-sponsored the industrial hemp legislation.  But, overall his voting record hasn't been very similar to Amash and Massie.  I recall him voting in favor of some spending bills he shouldn't have voted for.


As a thought experiment you should develop a tiered scoring system in your mind and rate each candidate accordingly.  I work from that premise and its very easy to see at what points they start to trigger my interest, my vocal support, my volunteer time, financially support; and ultimately my vote on election day.  Start scoring candidates like that and you start seeing success on the issues you care about instead of being stuck in the political purist purgatory that plagues so many in this movement.  

This is a good place to start.  I think I might actually dock Flake to a one star candidate or maybe even a SQUISH.  

Explaining the Liberty Scale to measure candidates

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I said that I would prefer that Sanford win the race.  I would vote for him if I lived in this district.  Generally speaking the Republican candidate is almost always better than the Democrat candidate.  But, I have a much higher criteria when it comes to actually donating to and actively supporting candidates.  I haven't really seen much evidence that Sanford is a Constitutional Conservative type candidate.  I'm not saying that he isn't, just that I haven't seen much evidence.  He does seem to be slightly better on foreign policy issues than the average Republican, since he supports ending the travel ban to Cuba and voted with Ron against an Iraq resolution.  But, I really have no idea how he'll vote on things like the Patriot Act, warrantless wiretapping, CISPA, SOPA, etc.  I just don't know much about him and how he'll vote.


So you want Sanford to win over Colbert Busch, yet you're raining on a Sanford support thread?  Seems logical...

----------


## Brett85

> As a thought experiment you should develop a tiered scoring system in your mind and rate each candidate accordingly.  I work from that premise and its very easy to see at what points they start to trigger my interest, my vocal support, my volunteer time, financially support; and ultimately my vote on election day.  Start scoring candidates like that and you start seeing success on the issues you care about instead of being stuck in the political purist purgatory that plagues so many in this movement.  
> 
> This is a good place to start.  I think I might actually dock Flake to a one star candidate or maybe even a SQUISH.  
> 
> Explaining the Liberty Scale to measure candidates


Yeah, I'm generally not a purist.  It's just that I don't know much about Sanford and wanted more information about him.  If he's a Mike Lee or Ted Cruz type that would be pretty good in my opinion.  I just haven't heard him speak in depth about all of his positions on the issues.

----------


## compromise

> As a thought experiment you should develop a tiered scoring system in your mind and rate each candidate accordingly.  I work from that premise and its very easy to see at what points they start to trigger my interest, my vocal support, my volunteer time, financially support; and ultimately my vote on election day.  Start scoring candidates like that and you start seeing success on the issues you care about instead of being stuck in the political purist purgatory that plagues so many in this movement.  
> 
> This is a good place to start.  I think I might actually dock Flake to a one star candidate or maybe even a SQUISH.  
> 
> Explaining the Liberty Scale to measure candidates


Flake took a lot of heat for voting against Manchin-Toomey. We'll see where he really stands when more appropriations bills come up. I do think he's already starting to make up for his early poor performance.

----------


## Brett85

> So you want Sanford to win over Colbert Busch, yet you're raining on a Sanford support thread?  Seems logical...


I simply asked for *evidence* that Sanford is actually a good candidate, which neither you nor anyone else seems willing to provide.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

You make this way more complicated than it needs to be.  It's Sanford or Colbert Busch, you chose Sanford.  Case closed.  Now buckle up for the ride.

----------


## Brett85

So we're just supposed to wait until after the election to ask questions?  Ok.

----------


## torchbearer

> So we're just supposed to wait until after the election to ask questions?  Ok.



you could do your own search for sanford's record as a governor.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> So we're just supposed to wait until after the election to ask questions?  Ok.


I'm sure his past congressional voting record could be looked up if you want to. Even if I knew next to nothing about this race, it's pretty cut and dry. Sanford or Busch, Ron and Rand endorsed one of them, presto.

----------


## torchbearer

i recall over the years reading about sanford's actions and always agreeing with what he was trying to do.
i don't recall the actual instances, since its been awhile. but he left me with a generally good feeling from the way he governed.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I simply asked for *evidence* that Sanford is actually a good candidate, which neither you nor anyone else seems willing to provide.


You don't live in the district nor do I see you donating money, therefore I'm not going to waste my time holding your hand while you fret over Mark Sanford when he's up against someone as atrocious as Colbert Busch.  This is a no-brainer and I don't suffer fools.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> So we're just supposed to wait until after the election to ask questions?  Ok.


Are you going to pay me for this education?  Do your own homework.

----------


## Brett85

> I'm sure his past congressional voting record could be looked up if you want to. Even if I knew next to nothing about this race, it's pretty cut and dry. Sanford or Busch, Ron and Rand endorsed one of them, presto.


Graham also endorsed him.  I don't think that Graham would endorse him if he were a clone of Ron or Rand.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Graham also endorsed him.  I don't think that Graham would endorse him if he were a clone of Ron or Rand.


Except, he's trying to have one less enemy going into his reelection not because he knows that Mark was against the Iraq war from day one. More so, since the GOP is withholding monetary support, it's a certainty that he'll caucus with the likes of JAmash and TMass.

----------


## Brett85

> More so, since the GOP is withholding monetary support, it's a certainty that he'll caucus with the likes of JAmash and TMass.


I hope so.  I'm not one of the purists on these forums, but all I wanted was simply some information about where Sanford stands on the issues.  About all I know about him is that he's a fiscal conservative who was opposed to the Iraq War, which is good.  But, there are a lot of other issues where I have absolutely no idea where he stands.

----------


## torchbearer

> I hope so.  I'm not one of the purists on these forums, but all I wanted was simply some information about where Sanford stands on the issues.  About all I know about him is that he's a fiscal conservative who was opposed to the Iraq War, which is good.  But, there are a lot of other issues where I have absolutely no idea where he stands.



This is what Ron had to say in his endorsement:



> If you’re anything like me, when you hear GOP establishment types coming  out of the woodwork to defeat a fellow Republican, it certainly piques your interest.
> 
>                      Well, in South Carolina’s Congressional District 1 Special Election race on May 7, the naysayers are doing literally everything they can to defeat Republican Mark Sanford – even if it means electing a Democrat.
> 
>                      Of course, the reasons they all give are one thing.
> 
>                      But I suspect they know just as well as I do what a strong ally Mark has always been to our Liberty Movement.
> 
>                      Now, even the national Republican Party is pulling funding for his race!
> ...

----------


## Brett85

> This is what Ron had to say in his endorsement:


Thanks.  That sounds good.  I don't receive those emails from Ron.

----------


## TaftFan

> I simply asked for *evidence* that Sanford is actually a good candidate, which neither you nor anyone else seems willing to provide.


After reading this was when I took interest in him: http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...volution/1498/

Not to mention the fact that Tom Davis, Jack Hunter, and Ron Paul support him.

----------


## Spoa

> I simply asked for *evidence* that Sanford is actually a good candidate, which neither you nor anyone else seems willing to provide.


You're asking a fair question. Here are some roll call votes that I discovered in my research about Sanford:

Voted Against Foreign Operations Appropriations Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/3042/8541/...l#.UYVq36IslGg
Voted Against an Internet Tax (important since this will be coming to the House soon): http://votesmart.org/bill/7628/21215...n#.UYVrFqIslGg  (Only 75 Voted Against this)
Voted Against Transportation Appropriations Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/3003/8597/...priations-bill (Only 95 Voted Against This)
Voted Against the Kosovo Emergency Supplemental Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/2996/8133/...l#.UYVrwKIslGg (Only 105 Voted Against This)
Voted Against Peace Corps Appropriaton Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/3048/8207/...orization-bill (Only 90 Opposed This)
Voted against VA-HUD Appropriation Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/2914/8550/...s#.UYVsKqIslGg (Only 14 Voted Against This)

These are just a few budget votes and he a real fiscal conservative. He voted against almost all appropriation bills in his time in congress. You can see more here: http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-v...-and-taxes?p=1

----------


## Brett85

> After reading this was when I took interest in him: http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...volution/1498/
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Tom Davis, Jack Hunter, and Ron Paul support him.


Yeah, that sounds really good too.  I hope that the Graham endorsement was simply done for political reasons, as others have said.

----------


## Brett85

> You're asking a fair question. Here are some roll call votes that I discovered in my research about Sanford:
> 
> Voted Against Foreign Operations Appropriations Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/3042/8541/...l#.UYVq36IslGg
> Voted Against an Internet Tax (important since this will be coming to the House soon): http://votesmart.org/bill/7628/21215...n#.UYVrFqIslGg  (Only 75 Voted Against this)
> Voted Against Transportation Appropriations Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/3003/8597/...priations-bill (Only 95 Voted Against This)
> Voted Against the Kosovo Emergency Supplemental Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/2996/8133/...l#.UYVrwKIslGg (Only 105 Voted Against This)
> Voted Against Peace Corps Appropriaton Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/3048/8207/...orization-bill (Only 90 Opposed This)
> Voted against VA-HUD Appropriation Bill: http://votesmart.org/bill/2914/8550/...s#.UYVsKqIslGg (Only 14 Voted Against This)
> 
> These are just a few budget votes and he a real fiscal conservative. He voted against almost all appropriation bills in his time in congress. You can see more here: http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-v...-and-taxes?p=1


Thanks.

----------


## TaftFan

> Yeah, that sounds really good too.  I hope that the Graham endorsement was simply done for political reasons, as others have said.


Graham is scared of Sanford and his friends in the state GOP, like Tom Davis.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Yeah, that sounds really good too.  I hope that the Graham endorsement was simply done for political reasons, as others have said.


Everyone with an IQ above 80 knows why Graham did it, now stop trying to smear Sanford with it already.

----------


## Brett85

> Everyone with an IQ above 80 knows why Graham did it, now stop trying to smear Sanford with it already.


Asking a question is "smearing?"

----------


## Brett85

I haven't done anything to smear Sanford in this thread.  I've simply asked questions.  The rude responses I've received in this thread seem quite strange.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> You make this way more complicated than it needs to be.  It's Sanford or Colbert Busch, you chose Sanford.  Case closed.  Now buckle up for the ride.


Straight from the Romney camp.

----------


## compromise

> Straight from the Romney camp.


Well, Romney probably was a better choice than Obama.

----------


## Brett85

When does the PPP poll come out?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Well, Romney probably was a better choice than Obama.


No he wasn't, unless you like hundreds of thousands of dead bodies.  I was thrilled to see Obama win.  Romney had a who's who of evil destructive neocons on his foreign policy team.

----------


## wormyguy

> When does the PPP poll come out?


Typically, a day after they tease the results.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Straight from the Romney camp.


Where you at Ames circa 2007 supporting Ron when it wasn't cool?  No, you weren't so shut up.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Asking a question is "smearing?"


You're either trolling or not the sharpest tool in the shed to honest.  For what it's worth, I think you're trolling, so there is that.

----------


## Brett85

> You're either trolling or not the sharpest tool in the shed to honest.  For what it's worth, I think you're trolling, so there is that.


You're just an unabashed $#@!.  I said nothing in this thread to warrant that kind of response from you.

----------


## Spoa

> You're either trolling or not the sharpest tool in the shed to honest.  For what it's worth, I think you're trolling, so there is that.





> You're just an unabashed $#@!.  I said nothing in this thread to warrant that kind of response from you.


And this is why liberals and neocons win.  Last time I checked, liberals and neocons didn't name-call each other or tear each other down. 

Let's unite and fight for liberty. No more accusations of trolling or name-calling. We have minor disagreements...fine. But let's be grown-ups about it and not sound like 5 year olds (even they behave better sometimes).

----------


## jkob

The amount of butthurt resulting from a Sanford win will be immense

----------


## jj-

Sanford has a better voting record than Rand Paul. TC, I'm not going to do your homework for you, use google.

----------


## Spoa

> The amount of butthurt resulting from a Sanford win will be immense


I'm excited. Sanford has a lot of momentum now. Just to prove that, the NRA has sent him a $2,000 check (would they be doing that if they thought he couldn't win?): http://blogs.rollcall.com/moneyline/...-mark-sanford/

And the Tea Party Express endorsed him today.

----------


## Spoa

> Sanford has a better voting record than Rand Paul. TC, I'm not going to do your homework for you, use google.


I don't know about him having a better record than Rand Paul. But what I do know is that he has a better record than more than 90% of the GOP. And I know that he will be a great ally to Amash, Massie, Yoho, Stockman, Radel, DeSantis, Meadows, Bentivolio, and other liberty-minded representatives!  

I searched his voting record on Project Votesmart and was impressed by the number of appropriation bills he voted "no" on.

----------


## Brett85

> Sanford has a better voting record than Rand Paul.


So Sanford is opposed to sanctions against Iran?  That's really the only bad vote Rand has made.

----------


## supermario21

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id...2637%2C3518476

Look at this article. This sounds like Ron in a debate.

----------


## Brett85

> http://news.google.com/newspapers?id...2637%2C3518476
> 
> Look at this article. This sounds like Ron in a debate.


Graham even sounded like a non interventionist back then.

----------


## jj-

> Look at this article. This sounds like Ron in a debate.


and without the crazy, so even better.

----------


## supermario21

It's amazing how much Graham and Clyburn flip flopped from this article.

----------


## supermario21

> and without the crazy, so even better.


Yeah, saying that "it's not a war worth your child getting killed in" is a better way to sell opposition to war than "it's our fault for them attacking us."

----------


## jj-

and DeMint's position sucked.

----------


## supermario21

DeMint and Lindsey must have exchanged brain cells or something.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Asking a question is "smearing?"


Of course it can be.  "Why did Ron Paul write those newsletters?" being an example.  When it's a loaded question that implies something (in your case, that Graham endorsing Sanford makes Sanford look bad), it's smearing.

Graham endorsed Sanford because Sanford is a Republican and running in South Carolina.  That's it.  It really does not go any deeper than that.

----------


## Warlord

> Of course it can be.  "Why did Ron Paul write those newsletters?" being an example.  When it's a loaded question that implies something (in your case, that Graham endorsing Sanford makes Sanford look bad), it's smearing.
> 
> Graham endorsed Sanford because Sanford is a Republican and running in South Carolina.  That's it.  It really does not go any deeper than that.


you can't help get that feeling it's purely opportunistic for a politician like Graham to do that...

I'm hoping having the Tea Party descend on the district makes the difference on Tuesday for him (Tea Party Express, Tea Party Patriots and FreedomWorks are all there I believe).... they're probably going to be knocking on doors, making calls, handing out leaflets and pounding the pavement: 'Hi i'm from the Tea Party' probably gets a better response than 'I'm from the Mark Sanford campaign' as they will have a higher favorable rating than him and people will listen when the Tea Party volunteer says that... this voter contact is important & if they get to see nearly every Republican by Tuesday it will make a difference.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm just asking why I'm supposed to be so excited about Mark Sanford.  I haven't seen anyone present any evidence that he'll vote with Amash, Massie, Yoho, Broun, Stockman, etc.  I guess we're just supposed to take Jack Hunter's word for it.


Yes, but now that the primaries are over it's best to wait until after the election to start this conversation.    There's nothing to be gained by losing this seat.

----------


## Brett85

> Yes, but now that the primaries are over it's best to wait until after the election to start this conversation.    There's nothing to be gained by losing this seat.


If I'm going to cause Sanford to lose this race by posting a few comments on this forum, I must be the most powerful person in the world.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> If I'm going to cause Sanford to lose this race by posting a few comments on this forum, I must be the most powerful person in the world.


Because it's well known that he's a true fiscal conservative and he also is against Real ID and voted against the Iraq war. The foreign policy and civil liberties positions he has as a fiscal conservative should tell you all you need to know and should be as pumped about him getting elected as I am.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Because it's well known that he's a true fiscal conservative and he also is against Real ID and voted against the Iraq war. The foreign policy and civil liberties positions he has as a fiscal conservative should tell you all you need to know and should be as pumped about him getting elected as I am.


Sanford left Congress before the Iraq authorization vote was taken.

----------


## Warlord

Sanford voted with Ron Paul against the initial regime change resolution in 1998 which made it US policy:

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/1998/roll539.xml

Where's the PPP Poll anyway? They previewed it 24 hours ago! Maybe they didn't like the results?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Sanford voted with Ron Paul against the initial regime change resolution in 1998 which made it US policy:
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/1998/roll539.xml


what i was referring to

----------


## jkob

PPP was been really running wild with their bias polls lately after Obama win in November. I imagine you'll see a lot of their polls moving in the direction of the republican as whatever election comes nearer.

----------


## Warlord

I'm not surprised really.. 9 points down in the last one was seriously stupid. They do move them closer before the election and then say "aah we told you so! We're the best!"/

----------


## Brett85

The full poll is coming out at 10-11, I assume Eastern Time.

----------


## Warlord

When they previewed it they must done the survey and had raw numbers yet it takes 36 hours to come out.

Seems fishy too me and they might be coordinating with the Democrats.

----------


## Adrock

I think they poll over multiple days with today being the last. At least that is how it was they did it in the past.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> If I'm going to cause Sanford to lose this race by posting a few comments on this forum, I must be the most powerful person in the world.


I don't think you could lose your virginity at the Playboy Mansion.

----------


## Warlord

> I don't think you could lose your virginity at the Playboy Mansion.


Something tells me you don't like him. Have you got history? Sorry I'm new... it's like I've been in a cave for 10 years...

----------


## supermario21

SANFORD LEADS 47-46!!!!

Pelosi approval 24/61!!!!





> PublicPolicyPolling ‏@ppppolls 35s
> SC-1 could go either way...Mark Sanford leads final poll 47-46...10 pt reversal in 2 weeks...Pelosi approval in the district is 24/61

----------


## PatriotOne

> SANFORD LEADS 47-46!!!!
> 
> Pelosi approval 24/61!!!!


Tuesday night is going to be a barnburner.  Fingers crossed.

----------


## trey4sports

why is SC trending so close? Isn't SC solidly red as evidenced by Pelosi's atrocious approval ratings?

----------


## Brett85

> why is SC trending so close? Isn't SC solidly red as evidenced by Pelosi's atrocious approval ratings?


Because of Sanford's personal baggage, most recently the allegations that he trespassed on his wife's property.  Also, he's been outspent about 4:1.

----------


## Brett85

I think if he's up by 1 in the PPP poll, he'll probably win by 5 or 6.  PPP usually over polls the Democratic candidate by 4 or 5 points in these special election polls.  They're usually right on in their general election polls.  But special elections always mean lower turnout, which is good for Republicans.

----------


## Warlord

The local newspaper there (allegedly conservative) is backing her grrr.. i'd like to know if they did indeed collect data from today so we can assume the newspaper endorsement is a non-event because something like that could tip it? 

either way he's on course for a 51-52% win if he can get the god damn people out.

----------


## Warlord

lol @ 10 point swing in 2 weeks. Their first poll was such BS and designed to get money into the race for her.  

They're only good right at the end PPP when they fix it properly but before then it's blatant manipulation

----------


## Adrock

Good news. Looks like Sandford is peaking at the right time.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford was endorsed by the IslandPacket newspaper. Which I think is the main newspaper on HHI. To me, Sanford could win this going away. I just think the people that have voted for Sanford in the primary and runoff aren't going anywhere which means ECB has to turn out an enormous number of voters to get past him, or rely on lots of Bostic defectors. With Pelosi's numbers that low, I don't think they'll go anywhere.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

And the Tea Parties and FreedomWorks will push him over the hill w/ GOTV fury..

----------


## Warlord

i hope he has an army of volunteers out there knocking on doors, calling etc. and making sure GOPers turn out because if they do he will win it. 

It's a heavy Republican district and the party should be able to swing into action.  Colbert-Busch does not have that machinery and she wont be able to hunt for votes among wealthy neighborhoods on the coast of SC.  There's no way they will ever vote for a Democrat.

----------


## Adrock

Sounds like it was a really smart move debating the cardboard cutout of Pelosi.

----------


## Adrock

Full poll is up.

LINK

----------


## Warlord

Charleston is going to come through for him because he's lived there all his life and he's always done well there and that is the biggest county.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford dominating the over 65 crowd, and they'll be the ones voting. Expect a big turnout in Sun City!

----------


## QWDC

In the first poll, down 10:
Q14
In the last presidential election, did you vote for
Barack Obama or Mitt Romney?
45% Barack Obama
50% Mitt Romney

In the newest poll, up 1:
In the last presidential election, did you vote for Barack Obama or Mitt Romney?
42% Barack Obama
55% Mitt Romney

Just saying...

----------


## Warlord

He needs to do a quick tour of the retirement homes and lock up the senior vote. 

He gave them a big tax break as governor,

----------


## supermario21

Sanford is a hard worker, check out his schedule for tomorrow, including a stop with Tom Davis!

http://www.fitsnews.com/2013/05/05/m...medium=twitter






> MARK SANFORD ANNOUNCES “NO DEBT” TOUR
> Charleston, SC – May 4, 2013 – Former Governor Mark Sanford today announced the following public campaign stops for Monday, May 6:
> 
> 7:30AM – Collective Coffee Co., 766 S Shelmore Blvd., Mt. Pleasant
> 
> 8:30AM – Boulevard Diner with Gov. Edwards and Rep. Limehouse, 409 W Coleman Blvd., Mt. Pleasant
> 
> 9:15AM – Firestone Complete Auto Care with Gov. Edwards and Rep. Limehouse, 691 Johnnie Dodds Blvd, Mt. Pleasant
> 
> ...

----------


## Adrock

> In the first poll, down 10:
> Q14
> In the last presidential election, did you vote for
> Barack Obama or Mitt Romney?
> 45% Barack Obama
> 50% Mitt Romney
> 
> In the newest poll, up 1:
> In the last presidential election, did you vote for Barack Obama or Mitt Romney?
> ...


Pretty big difference there. They said that even the 42% to 55% margin was oversampling Democrats compared to the 2012 general election.

----------


## Warlord

I told you blatant manipulation to get money to her.

----------


## Spoa

> Sen. Katrina Katrina Frye Shealy, the only Republican Woman in the SC Senate, endorses Mark Sanford! fb.me/IajIEaKb


On to victory on Tuesday!

----------


## Adrock

It would be sweet to see all that Democrat and Liberal money wasted.

----------


## jkob

absolutely ridiculous sampling by PPP. Sanford should win and Colbert's bogus polling will only make the liberal buttpain that more amazing.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Gonna be a sad _Colbert Report_ on Wednesday.

----------


## Warlord

> Gonna be a sad _Colbert Report_ on Wednesday.


If it wasn't such a shil lhe'd be cheering it in character...

----------


## Warlord

Something just struck me... they surveyed 1,300 people. That's a ridiculous amount for a House race special election and this tells me why it was late. 

They must have been surprised by the 'Sanford surge' and had to correct it. They've done this by oversampling again and adding more respondents from friendly parts of the district to her.  

That's why they were late with the survey on Sunday at 11pm but were able to say 36 hours before things were moving in his direction and this tells me he's doing even better than PPP would like to admit.

----------


## Warlord

As if he was ever 9-10 points down...

More like he was just 2-3 points back (or virtually tied) now he's hit the front in this poll I can't see him losing. 

Always been confident he can get to 51%. Much depends on turn out.

This poll claims the greens will get 4% and 4% other/undecided. Seriously doubt it....

With margin of error that's 10% unaccounted for....

If you put the greens on the usual 1-2% and factor in the margin of error Sanford is probably at about 50% with 3-4% left to make up their mind which means her path is very narrow; she'd need every one of those small 3-4% who have yet to make up their mind to vote for her and that's not going to happen. If it breaks 50/50 with the undecideds he wins with 52% or so.

Some people are going to look stupid on Tuesday including the entire national media who have been writing him off for 3 weeks, John Boehner and the NRCC for bailing on him who he will now owe nothing to.  Pelosi and the liberals will be reminded that they can't buy House seats in the South.

The big winners will be the Tea Party and Ron Paul / Rand Paul who bravely endorsed him and didn't abandon him in the last crucial few weeks (and anyone who kept the faith and donated or campaigned for him).  

Also a winner would be Red Racing Horses and their IVR methods who gave us a more accurate picture with thier poll earlier in the week.

There is simply no way a House race moves 9 points like this. 5% at best and lucky for Sanford they're coming to him.  

PPP are a semi-fraudulent outfit who released a favorable poll to drive money and attention to the Democrat and had to admit the truth at the last minute so they don't look stupid.

Remember: They charge 5-10k for a poll like this and so doing free ones is just a stunt for publicity and they have a clear agenda as we have seen.

----------


## KingNothing

I respect Sanford as a mostly-small-government guy, but I have a hard time believing that the GOP couldn't have found someone with similar leanings who didn't have the baggage.  The seat was probably a safe one for Republicans, but they put it in play by going with Sanford.  I'm not sure that was a wise decision.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Something just struck me... they surveyed 1,300 people. That's a ridiculous amount for a House race special election and this tells me why it was late. 
> 
> They must have been surprised by the 'Sanford surge' and had to correct it. They've done this by oversampling again and adding more respondents from friendly parts of the district to her.  
> 
> That's why they were late with the survey on Sunday at 11pm but were able to say 36 hours before things were moving in his direction and this tells me he's doing even better than PPP would like to admit.


That is a enormous number for statistical polling of a House district.   You could get fairly accurate national polling from 1,300 people!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I respect Sanford as a mostly-small-government guy, but I have a hard time believing that the GOP couldn't have found someone with similar leanings who didn't have the baggage.  The seat was probably a safe one for Republicans, but they put it in play by going with Sanford.  I'm not sure that was a wise decision.


I'm sure the establishment had a tantrum when he announced.  It was his call though, he allowed things to blow over for a few years and people remember his pretty outstanding conservative record.

----------


## Warlord

Yes Bastiat and notice there is no county breakdown in their "full report" PDF document.

There is also 8-10% unaccounted for or voting green which is a flat out ridiculous notion and WILL NOT HAPPEN.

This is another fraudulent poll to show a tight race when in reality Sanford is probably at 50-51% and only 2-3% will now make up their mind and if it breaks along "Romney lines" he wins with 53% and if he underperforms Romney he wins with 52% either way HE WINS ! 

HAHAHA !! 

The leftist elite media, the AP, Politico and so on who have been writing puff pieces for weeks on this stupid woman and negative articles about Sanford are going to look more pathetic than usual on Tuesday.  If you look at Google News this morning they're already whining and spinning this massive failure.

----------


## Warlord

Two days ago.... AP's wire report on the race : "Colbert-Busch in the driving seat"

Seriously. Look at it yourself.

How pathetic and biased are these people?  They're going to get a wake up call very soon.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I want to see the Morning Joe crew in tears when Sanford wins, just like they did when gun control flopped.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

From the minute the PPP poll came out, it was over, as it meant the trend is Sanford roaring into the lead, with the survey being a lagging snapshot. Perhaps it can be spun that the Paul endorsement was a game changer.

----------


## Warlord

Ron's endorsement 2-3 weeks ago was brave and crucial to Sanford. make no mistake about it. 

It came early enough to have an impact. He would have raised enough money.  Rand's endorsement and Freedomworks heading to the district and also the Tea Party groups made a big impact this last week too.

Thank god Sanford has some friends.

I can't wait to see Boehner's face when he swears him in.

I hope Ron goes to DC and welcomes him.   Get out of the way GOP, we're taking over.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Hmmm, as a former Governor, and Paul friend, Sanford (despite his sex life controversies) would be better than Boehner any day. If there was a nuclear explosion for liberty and we got dozens of new Paulites into office in the midterm 2014 elections, he's definitely a possible candidate for Speaker.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

In other good news Cuccinelli leads McAuliffe 46% to 41%  among all Virginia voters. Cuccinelli's lead grows to 51% among likely voters, to 41% for McAuliffe.  Cuccinelli is even winning younger voters!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Hmmm, as a former Governor, and Paul friend, Sanford (despite his sex life controversies) would be better than Boehner any day. If there was a nuclear explosion for liberty and we got dozens of new Paulites into office in the midterm 2014 elections, he's definitely a possible candidate for Speaker.


Now, that would be interesting.  Amash voted for Raul Labrador, who would be another huge upgrade over Boehner.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I want to see the Morning Joe crew in tears when Sanford wins, just like they did when gun control flopped.


The liberal TV shows are definitely going to be fun to watch. They had time to prepare their spin though.

----------


## Warlord

> In other good news Cuccinelli leads McAuliffe 46% to 41%  among all Virginia voters. Cuccinelli's lead grows to 51% among likely voters, to 41% for McAuliffe.  Cuccinelli is even winning younger voters!


Yep an actual conservative despised by the media beating the Clinton darling.  You couldn't script it better.  This race is going to be even more fun.

Re: young voters he says he's open to pot legalization though doubt its going to happen in VA any time soon this shows a fresh approach and the young people respond. This is the new GOP.  The Ron Paul GOP. The Rand Paul GOP. The 10th amendment GOP while Obama and Holder crackdown on it. This is how we win

----------


## JakeH

Just being able to force a second round of voting for Speaker would be a powerful show of force by the liberty forces in House, and its not out of reach considering it almost happened this last time. Unseating Boehner is unlikely but there hasn't been a second round of voting forced since the 20's. Anything that goms up the way things run is good news to me.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Yep an actual conservative despised by the media beating the Clinton darling.  You couldn't script it better.  This race is going to be even more fun.
> 
> Re: young voters he says he's open to pot legalization though doubt its going to happen in VA any time soon this shows a fresh approach and the young people respond. This is the new GOP.  The Ron Paul GOP. The Rand Paul GOP. The 10th amendment GOP while Obama and Holder crackdown on it. This is how we win


Just for a gubernatorial candidate of an important state to broach the subject with an open mind is a huge precedent.  The winds are blowing our way, thanks to the Pauls, their allies, and the tireless work we've all done in the trenches.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Just being able to force a second round of voting for Speaker would be a powerful show of force by the liberty forces in House, and its not out of reach considering it almost happened this last time. Unseating Boehner is unlikely but there hasn't been a second round of voting forced since the 20's. Anything that goms up the way things run is good news to me.


There were a lot of Congressmen sitting on the sideline waiting to jump to our side if we had the votes.  If we elect another 5-10 solid liberty voices we're in the drivers seat.  I think 8 out of the 11 or so candidates Ron endorsed won last time, so it's very possible.

----------


## supermario21

Lol I could see all the liberty guys voting Sanford for speaker. Talk about a riot.

----------


## KingNothing

> Yep an actual conservative despised by the media beating the Clinton darling.  You couldn't script it better.  This race is going to be even more fun.
> 
> Re: young voters he says he's open to pot legalization though doubt its going to happen in VA any time soon this shows a fresh approach and the young people respond. This is the new GOP.  The Ron Paul GOP. The Rand Paul GOP. The 10th amendment GOP while Obama and Holder crackdown on it. This is how we win


Agreed.  Being the party of "yes" and the party of individual freedom means the party becomes one of optimism and confidence, which begets positive narratives and increases likeability.  A dogmatic, charming, optimist will beat a negative authoritarian far more often than not in this country.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Do we have anyone on the forum members from the district?  I'd like to hear from some boots on the ground on how things are going.

----------


## Warlord

If Boehner doesn't survive the 1st round of speaker he will have to resign and let the conference elect a new leader or the GOP faces humiliation for days on end.

If that happens they will try and force Cantor on them or Ryan.  What a joke that would be !

Boehner is hoping to purge a lot more than members from committee's.  He wants those against him out of congress and will dry up their funding and support those he can rely on and ignore the Tea Party upstarts in winnable districts. 

The whole apparatus is setup to keep them in power forever and John Boehner and his gang sit on top of it.  

Breaking the power structure in Congress is difficult but it's what the outside groups like FreedomWorks, Tea Party etc. should focus on because you can be sure Boehner will be focused on using the NRCC and its mass of funds and professionals to his own political advantage.

These people are utterly ruthless and design most of the safe districts in the country.  They dont leave any stone unturned and nor should we.

----------

